# Derby/JavaFX Fehlermeldung



## LimeWire (27. Okt 2016)

Hey Leute ich habe seit einer Woche ein Problem und weiß mir nicht zu helfen.

Ich möchte per Lesegerät eine Besucherkarte Auslesen. Dafür habe ich ein Interface erstellt wo der User aufgefordert wird seine Karte hinzuhalten, anschließend bekommt er die Bestätigung das er erfolgreich eingestempelt hat, falls er das zweite Mal gekommen ist und sonst muss er sich kurz neu anlegen. Ich bin ein kompletter Java Neuling und habe bisher mit C++ und C Sharp gearbeitet. Wie dem auch sei versuche ich die Einträge so zu lösen, dass ich im Interface ein Button verstecke und am Ende des Tages raufklicke und mir wird eine CSV  Datei erstellt, wo die Einträge drin stehen. Es hat mal alles funktioniert, aber mein Laptop ist vor zwei wochen abgeraucht und nun läuft absolut nichts ! Ich habe es bisher 3-5 Mal im Jahr genutzt und hatte an einigen Stellen Hilfe beim Programmieren bekommen. Ich kriege ständig etliche Fehlermeldungen und weiß einfach nicht wo der Fehler ist... Zudem habe ich ein Problem mit Apache Derby -> org.apache.derby.client.am.SqlException: Table/View 'SAMPLE' does not exist. Offensichtlich fehlt die Tabelle Sample. Ich wollte es so lösen, dass ich Windows Terminal per ij>CREATE blablabla.. Mir eine Datenbank erstellen, mit meinen Spalten, aber das klappt alles nicht. Muss der Derby Ordner im gleichen Ordner liegen wo auch Eclipse installiert ist ? Fragen über Fragen...Ich arbeite mit Eclipse neon 1 und in in anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass man durch ein Plugin eine Datenbank einfach erstellen kann auf die man Zugriff bekommt.

Wie dem auch sei würde ich mich einfach über einige Gedankenanregungen freuen die mich ein Stück voran bringen.

Danke vorab für die Hilfe


----------



## LimeWire (27. Okt 2016)

Fehler gefunden !!! Es läuft Freunde  


LimeWire hat gesagt.:


> Hey Leute ich habe seit einer Woche ein Problem und weiß mir nicht zu helfen.
> 
> Ich möchte per Lesegerät eine Besucherkarte Auslesen. Dafür habe ich ein Interface erstellt wo der User aufgefordert wird seine Karte hinzuhalten, anschließend bekommt er die Bestätigung das er erfolgreich eingestempelt hat, falls er das zweite Mal gekommen ist und sonst muss er sich kurz neu anlegen. Ich bin ein kompletter Java Neuling und habe bisher mit C++ und C Sharp gearbeitet. Wie dem auch sei versuche ich die Einträge so zu lösen, dass ich im Interface ein Button verstecke und am Ende des Tages raufklicke und mir wird eine CSV  Datei erstellt, wo die Einträge drin stehen. Es hat mal alles funktioniert, aber mein Laptop ist vor zwei wochen abgeraucht und nun läuft absolut nichts ! Ich habe es bisher 3-5 Mal im Jahr genutzt und hatte an einigen Stellen Hilfe beim Programmieren bekommen. Ich kriege ständig etliche Fehlermeldungen und weiß einfach nicht wo der Fehler ist... Zudem habe ich ein Problem mit Apache Derby -> org.apache.derby.client.am.SqlException: Table/View 'SAMPLE' does not exist. Offensichtlich fehlt die Tabelle Sample. Ich wollte es so lösen, dass ich Windows Terminal per ij>CREATE blablabla.. Mir eine Datenbank erstellen, mit meinen Spalten, aber das klappt alles nicht. Muss der Derby Ordner im gleichen Ordner liegen wo auch Eclipse installiert ist ? Fragen über Fragen...Ich arbeite mit Eclipse neon 1 und in in anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass man durch ein Plugin eine Datenbank einfach erstellen kann auf die man Zugriff bekommt.
> 
> ...


----------



## LimeWire (27. Okt 2016)

Fehler gefunden ! Es läuft Freunde !


----------



## LimeWire (28. Okt 2016)

Grüß Gott Leute,

mein Fehler ist doch nicht beseitigt. Hab mich zu früh gefreut. Fehler sind immer noch vorhanden.


----------

